# sick guppies



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

*sick guppies- New question.*

Ok so I think that my female guppy had an internal parasite. So this is what I have done so far, took all the fish out of the tank and put them into a 12 gallon. two male endlers, one male guppy and two female guppies. i just treated with jungles pasatise clear. My question is I did not treat in the tank because I have a shrimp in there, so do I have to treat the tank or can I put the fish back in later. I thought that I may have problems even if I took the shrimp out and treated. I am not sure if the medication stays in the tank. Was this the right thing to do or should I try move the shrimp (only one) and just do the tank? 
Thank you and sorry if this does not make any sence.
Candy

Update - So all my fish are in the quarantine tank getting treated with parasite clear. Shrimp is still in the original tank. After the treatment can I move the fish back to the original tank? They look really stressed in the quarantine tank. The big one that was doing really bad has died now.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

i would treat the whole tank if there werent any shrimp in there but if you want to risk it make sure you do lots of water changes to make sure there isnt any medication left when you put the shrimp back in.

Good Luck, Brian


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, no! Not your guppies!

I'm sorry, I don't know anything about shrimp and obviously am no expert on endlers or guppies, either, but I know that your wonderful guppies are pretty much new and you were very excited about them. I hope they pull through. How can you tell if they've got an internal parasite? As opposed to just being very pregnant, say. (Sorry if that sounds dumb; I haven't seen a guppy with an internal parasite, that I know of.)

Really sorry, OCD!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Brian for the advice.

Morainy 

I got internal parasite from doing some researching, she has been just sitting on the bottem of the tank, and had a long string of white poop hanging from her behind. I think that she has been under alot of stress latley too. She is the one that had all the babies in the begining of the week. I am assuming that is what it is but I am not entirely sure. I have the two male endlers in the breeding box to keep them away from her for now, so i hope that will help too. All the other fish are doing well and the other female should be having her fry soon aswell. I don't know much about shrimp either, except they like to dissapear. lol 

I heard about your problems too. Sorry to hear about it. I knew it wasn't your fish keeping you are more on the ball then me. lol I hope you get your tank and situation figured out too and hope all the other tanks are well. I guess that is why everyone swears by quarentining. 

P.s if you are looking for a home for your plant trimmings let me know.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi OCD,

Luckily, it is only that one tank of mine that had any sick fish and they are recovering. (I hope they continue to recover!)

My other tanks are all fine and the fish seem happy. The Harlequin rasboras (actually, I was told they are Harlequins but I think they are espei) are trying to spawn in some plants I got from Stuart. I have not seen that before with rasboras.

I'm not surprised that your female guppy feels stressed as she had a move during her pregnancy and etc. I hope that she pulls through. Have you got her in that glass rimless you were thinking of selling?

Good luck.



O.C.D Fishies said:


> Thank you Brian for the advice.
> 
> Morainy
> 
> ...


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

Personal experience, I've added salt slowly in small amounts each day. That seemed to help with any disease recovery, and won't kill off the rest of the tanks mates.

You've already did the right steps, good luck on the recovery!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you trowachess.
I am still concerned that if I put the fish back in the original tank that there maybe disease in it still and they may just get reinfected. Salt dosn't affect the shrimp at all. I know is does with snalls and scaleless fish? If not I am going to keep that in mind.


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Thank you trowachess.
> I am still concerned that if I put the fish back in the original tank that there maybe disease in it still and they may just get reinfected. Salt dosn't affect the shrimp at all. I know is does with snalls and scaleless fish? If not I am going to keep that in mind.


I have snails in the guppies tank. Gradual Salt introduction never harmed any of them. Too much salt could harm scaleless fish , but you would be only adding tiny amounts at a small time, gradual adaptation.

Not common table salt of course, Aquarium salt for sure. Salt is the enemy of parasites 

Edit: Also with your "infected" tank, and "hospital" tank. The same salt procedure can be done. Keep the water warm and constant water changes roughly 10% every couple days should kill off any remaining parasites. But remember, parasites are never really gone, it's always in the water. Keeping clean conditions, reducing stress and good vigilance will help to prevent outbreaks.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated in first post. Thank you guys for your replies.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry that your new female guppy has died, OCD Fishies.


----------

